# question about dull ache pain in lower left of thyroid



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello! I finally have my appointment with my new endocrinologist on Tuesday. Its been an uphill battle for the past few years. In 2010 i was diagnosed with viral thyroiditus. In a few months without medicine it was cleared up and hormone levels were back to normal. About three years later i had routine bloodwork and my general practicioner found both antiglobulin antibodies and thyroid peroxidase antibodies and i was referred to another endocrinologist. She was awful! She ran bloodwork for my hormone levels sent me for an ultrasound and said i am auotimmune and that my levels are fine and no growths so not to worry. I had a baby and about 7 minths after having my son i started feeling awful and had a pain in my upper neck. My doctor ran more bloodwork and said my hormone levels are off the charts for hyper and that my body is attacking itself and ro see a endocrinologist. So this will be my appointment. I was supposed to see one in november but. They waited to tell me they didnt accept my insurance until that day so i couldnt go. For the past week i have been having wierd feelings in my neck. Sometimes i feel like something is in my throat and sometimes not and ive had a dull axhe in the lower left of my thyroid. What could this be or mean?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You have alot of antibodies messing with your thyroid - it is likely the cause of your pain.

You might try a cook pack on your neck to see if it helps.

Be sure to make a list of symptoms and questions for your endo appt and insist they do a ultrasound of your thyroid gland.


----------

